

Ask HN: help finding attorney for contract review? - installable

I'm a free-lancer, and occasionally need help creating/reviewing contracts for various projects.<p>Is there a service to help software consultants connect with the right kind of attorney for this sort of thing? The prospect of picking a lawyer out of the yellow pages seems kind of intimidating, and I'm not sure how to get started. I'm in Ohio, if that matters.<p>Thanks
======
tstegart
As an attorney, I can tell you that local bar associations are great for this
sort of thing. I would also suggest small businesses that do what you do. They
probably have attorneys who might know an attorney that's looking to have
clients on the side (a stay at home parent, for example) who might be in your
price range. If you have tons of cash to burn, your State bar also probably
lists the biggest firms in your state and from experience, most larger law
firms engaged in business law are top notch, or they wouldn't be in business
long. Of course, that might be out your price range.

